
Curve – Www.imaginecurve.com – London, UK – Onsite – FinTech – Salary and Equity - s0rc3r3r01
Curve is growing - join our adventurous startup! We believe that the next generation of banking will be a single mobile platform that enables payment anywhere with any card from any account, and connects people in a simple way with the best technologies and financial offers - putting them back in control of their finances.<p>Our team of award winning (just voted leading startup at the EPAwards’16) entrepreneurs, product-builders and customer-focused marketers are developing a ground-breaking product with the customer at the core. Technical complexities; scalability, security &amp; real-time transactions are all part of the day-to-day challenges; the near future will include a public API, fraud engine, machine learning &amp; big data.<p>If you like to be intellectually stretched, your capabilities tested and want an opportunity to have a real voice, input and impactful contribution, then we’re offering that in abundance.<p>You bring your expertise; we’ll give you the platform to flex your talent!<p>For more info about our jobs, check out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;curve-1.workable.com Or email Anney our Talent Lead on anney.wyner@imaginecurve.com We’re currently eager to hear from naturally curious software, mobile and BI&amp;Analytics Engineers who want to make a difference!<p>Our process will include a developer challenge and 3&#x2F;4 conversations….but we don’t dither when deciding and can turn offers around very quickly!
======
brudgers
Job solicitations are probably better suited for the monthly "whoishiring"
threads. They are automatically posted 11AM Eastern time the first weekday of
each month. The next one will be Monday, July 3.

~~~
s0rc3r3r01
thanks!

